# first ever time



## S19MAD (Sep 7, 2011)

this is my first ever time on this and was wondering that i am planning to get some fishes and thinking of getting a 12l tank. i live in the uk so i roughly want to spend around £30-£35. i found a 12l tank for £5. i just need the fish now. could you reccomend some cool fish such as red tailed black shark and other including things such as a filter and sorts and how much it all could cost. shark is £4.00


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

for a 12L tank, you'd really be restricted to either a few shrimp, or some small fish such as microrasbora or endlers guppy. Red Tailed Black Sharks are large boisterous fish, that really need tanks in excess of 200L.

of course, you would also need filter and heater, you could probably pick small ones up at an aquarium shop for about £30-40 for both. then you need gravel and decor. 

dont forget you would also need to cycle the tank fishlessly before you add fish. this process normally takes 3-6 weeks


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

the need to cycle the tank fishlessly is the most hassle part


----------

